# Deep South GTG - March 6th



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

This started out as trying to get a group from Louisiana together and looks like it might encompass most of the deep south now.

Papacueball has graciously offered to lend his place for the group to meet north of West Monroe, LA. so thanks to him.

Anyone in the Ark-La-Tex or Ark-La-Miss is welcome or anyone else wanting to come out. 

Also include where are you coming from. NO crying about how far of a drive it is, the Alabama and Texas fools are looking at quite a haul to make it. 

We now have firm commitments from two vendors for giveaways; not ready to give the details on who they are or what they are willing to donate yet, though. That will follow in the near future. At least one RTA will be there and several guys who compete so those that want to can pick their brains for whatever that's worth. Not to mention the guys who have very solid installs here on the forum.

Date for the GTG is firm for March 6th, so if you need to update your status on making it or not, please do so below. Spread the word to anyone you might think is interested in attending.

sam3535 - in it to win it - Lake Charles, LA
papacueball - there no matter what - Monroe, LA

BigAl205 - either date - Hayden, AL
Hillbilly SQ - either date - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - either date - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - either date - Austin, TX
honda - either date - Hattiesburg, MS
pyropoptrt - either date - Jackson, MS
canaan - either date - Monroe, LA

PaulD - will know later - Huntsville, AL
azngotskills - will know later - Dallas, TX
8675309 - will know later - AR
06BLMUSTANGGT - will know later - Lafayette, LA
bikinpunk - will know later - Decatur, AL


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

sam3535 - either date is good for me - Lake Charles, LA


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

Either would be good for me as long as I have a week's notice for work-related stuffs


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

sam3535 - either date is good for me - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - either date is good for me - Hayden, AL


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

Google maps says about 7 hours from my home.

I'd like to make it. I'll try to make it. It really comes down to me having the money to spare, and if the wife is working. I probably won't know anything until about the week before. So, count me in, but don't count me in. 

Maybe we can talk Lee (pyropoptrt) into coming, too. I believe he's about 2 hours away from Monroe, LA.

- Erin


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

sam3535 - either date is good for me - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - either date is good for me - Hayden, AL
papacueball- pretty sure i'll be there - Monroe, LA

Food will likely consist of some sort of BBQ and burgers. There's a good possibility for gumbo, as well. I just ask that you brink your drink of preference, and a folding chair or two wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

sam3535 - either date is good for me - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - either date is good for me - Hayden, AL
papacueball - pretty sure i'll be there - Monroe, LA
Hillbilly SQ - either date is fine - Little Rock, AR

One thing I've noticed about g2g's is you gotta pick a date and stick with it. If someone is iffy about a date and wants to come bad enough they'll find a way. Worst thing you can do is have a date set then change it at the last second to cater to a couple people after several have concreted their schedule for the original date. 

Closer to time we could start a list of stuff to bring to help papa offset the cost of putting this thing together. I'm sure a tip jar would also help a ton.

Just checked and it's about 4 hours for me. Not bad at all. The one that has the big drive is papa


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> sam3535 - either date is good for me - Lake Charles, LA
> BigAl205 - either date is good for me - Hayden, AL
> papacueball - pretty sure i'll be there - Monroe, LA
> Hillbilly SQ - either date is fine - Little Rock, AR
> ...



We plan on sticking with the date once chosen and NOT moving it for any reason (unless papa can't be there). I plan on transitioning this thread at some point to where we divy up who brings what, etc. or start start a tip jar so papa or myself could go buy food and stuff. I also plan on going up a day early to help set up, etc. But we can deal with that next month.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Deep South GTG*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> One thing I've noticed about g2g's is you gotta pick a date and stick with it. If someone is iffy about a date and wants to come bad enough they'll find a way. Worst thing you can do is have a date set then change it at the last second to cater to a couple people after several have concreted their schedule for the original date.


Hopefully, we'll get enough responses in the next week or so to go ahead and settle on a date.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

For anyone needing hotel rooms, these are all right on I-20, and about 12-13 miles from my house.

West Monroe,LA Hotels


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

I'll do my best to be there. Either date looks good to me.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*



GLN305 said:


> I'll do my best to be there. Either date looks good to me.


Great! Austin area, right?

sam3535 - either date is good for me - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - either date is good for me - Hayden, AL
papacueball - pretty sure i'll be there - Monroe, LA
Hillbilly SQ - either date is fine - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - either date is fine - Austin, TX
bikinpunk - will know later - Decatur, AL


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Deep South GTG*



GLN305 said:


> I'll do my best to be there. Either date looks good to me.


+1

sam3535 - either date is good for me - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - either date is good for me - Hayden, AL
papacueball - pretty sure i'll be there - Monroe, LA
Hillbilly SQ - either date is fine - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - either date is fine - Austin, TX
SublimeZ-either date-Austin, Tx
bikinpunk - will know later - Decatur, AL


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

For me it is up in the air because we are in the midst of an oracle upgrade and are already a month behind schedule. There is NO WAY I see us upgrading MLK weekend, BUT it WILL happen sometime between February and March.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

Damnit wish I could but that's would be a hell of a drive.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*



06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> For me it is up in the air because we are in the midst of an oracle upgrade and are already a month behind schedule. There is NO WAY I see us upgrading MLK weekend, BUT it WILL happen sometime between February and March.


Added you at the bottom along with bikin; don't ever mention oracle again.



matdotcom2000 said:


> Damnit wish I could but that's would be a hell of a drive.


Meet up with someone else from over there and carpool and split the driving; done.


sam3535 - either date is good for me - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - either date is good for me - Hayden, AL
papacueball - pretty sure i'll be there - Monroe, LA
Hillbilly SQ - either date is fine - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - either date is fine - Austin, TX
SublimeZ-either date-Austin, Tx

06BLMUSTANGGT - will know later - Lafayette, LA
bikinpunk - will know later - Decatur, AL


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

pretty sure I be there ether date fine Hattiesburg, MS


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

I'm interested to see what date you guys wind up going with.

I had been planning to have another North Alabama GTG in late March or early April. So, this may have an impact on when I do mine.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

sam3535 - either date is good for me - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - either date is good for me - Hayden, AL
papacueball - I prefer March 6th - Monroe, LA
Hillbilly SQ - either date is fine - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - either date is fine - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - either date - Austin, Tx
honda - either date - Hattiesburg, MS

06BLMUSTANGGT - will know later - Lafayette, LA
bikinpunk - will know later - Decatur, AL


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*



bikinpunk said:


> I'm interested to see what date you guys wind up going with.
> 
> I had been planning to have another North Alabama GTG in late March or early April. So, this may have an impact on when I do mine.


I'll be attending yours no matter what.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

Either weekend is fine with me.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*



pyropoptrt said:


> Either weekend is fine with me.


Good deal. Any site vendors want to donate some stuff for door prizes, etc.? 

sam3535 - either date is good for me - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - either date is good for me - Hayden, AL
papacueball - I prefer March 6th - Monroe, LA
Hillbilly SQ - either date is fine - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - either date is fine - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - either date - Austin, Tx
honda - either date - Hattiesburg, MS
pyropoptrt - either date - Jackson, MS

06BLMUSTANGGT - will know later - Lafayette, LA
bikinpunk - will know later - Decatur, AL


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

I would like to make it but I will probably be finishing up the car that weekend. 

Heat Wave in South Padre is the weekend of the 6th. The very next weekend is Spring Break Nationals. 

If for some reason it is the last weekend of Feb and I have the car complete I will try to make it.

I will let you guys know.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*



8675309 said:


> I would like to make it but I will probably be finishing up the car that weekend.
> 
> Heat Wave in South Padre is the weekend of the 6th. The very next weekend is Spring Break Nationals.
> 
> ...


Thanks, hope you can make it.

sam3535 - either date is good for me - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - either date is good for me - Hayden, AL
papacueball - I prefer March 6th - Monroe, LA
Hillbilly SQ - either date is fine - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - either date is fine - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - either date - Austin, Tx
honda - either date - Hattiesburg, MS
pyropoptrt - either date - Jackson, MS

8675309 - will know later - AR
06BLMUSTANGGT - will know later - Lafayette, LA
bikinpunk - will know later - Decatur, AL


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

This is starting to gain speed now. Canaan, of Desiard Street Car Audio in Monroe, is willing to bring the RTA out and a couple of guys from his shop are also interested. That brings us to nine confirmed and four possible forum members. Dallas guys, this would be an easy I-20 drive for you. Mark, I added you as a maybe at the bottom.

sam3535 - either date - Lake Charles, LA
BigAl205 - either date - Hayden, AL
papacueball - I prefer March 6th - Monroe, LA
Hillbilly SQ - either date - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - either date - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - either date - Austin, TX
honda - either date - Hattiesburg, MS
pyropoptrt - either date - Jackson, MS
canaan - either date - Monroe, LA

azngotskills - will know later - Dallas, TX
8675309 - will know later - AR
06BLMUSTANGGT - will know later - Lafayette, LA
bikinpunk - will know later - Decatur, AL


----------



## canaan (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

I'm in for this one. 
We are open until 3pm on Saturdays, but I can get off as long as we nail the date down a few weeks ahead.

I have TL broadband RTA, bought the RTA awhile back and still haven't even messed with it, lol. This would give me a good reason to tweak my DDA components. We will need to get some CDs together for RTA testing too. 

There needs to be more events in Northeast Louisiana. I am trying to get USACi here in Monroe/West Monroe this summer for a full event. I host a little non-sanctioned SPL comp at Hooters in West Monroe every year, want to get a sanctioned USACi SPL/SQ show going though. 

Feel free to contact me at the shop.

Desiard St. Pawn and Car Audio
(318) 343-8382


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

If Mark is coming, I'm coming! lol.

Date looks good. Wife is working that weekend so I wouldn't miss anything. I'm about 90% going to be there. I just need to decide if I'm going to drive or catch a ride.

I'll bring my RTA and oscope with some other test gear in case anyone wants to use it.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Deep South GTG*



canaan said:


> I'm in for this one.
> We are open until 3pm on Saturdays, but I can get off as long as we nail the date down a few weeks ahead.
> 
> I have TL broadband RTA, bought the RTA awhile back and still haven't even messed with it, lol. This would give me a good reason to tweak my DDA components. We will need to get some CDs together for RTA testing too.
> ...





bikinpunk said:


> If Mark is coming, I'm coming! lol.
> 
> Date looks good. Wife is working that weekend so I wouldn't miss anything. I'm about 90% going to be there. I just need to decide if I'm going to drive or catch a ride.
> 
> I'll bring my RTA and oscope with some other test gear in case anyone wants to use it.


Woot for test gear!! That's awesome guys. I'm looking forward to doing some RTA in my car.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

I would bring the A/C RTA if I came, just don't know yet


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

That would be great, Paul. I hope you can make it. 

I was going to wait until the end of the week, but since no one else has a preference, I'll go ahead and set the date for March 6.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

NO!!!! I wanted Feb 27th!!!!!


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

Just got back from a day trip to Ft. Lauderdale and damn was it cold over there. Got a major promotion while there so that was cool.

We now have firm commitments from two vendors for giveaways; not ready to give the details on who they are or what they are willing to donate yet, though. That will follow in the near future. At least one RTA will be there and several guys who compete so those that want to can pick their brains for whatever that's worth. Not to mention the guys who have very solid installs here on the forum.

Date for the GTG is now *firm* for March 6th, so if you need to update your status on making it or not, please do so below. Spread the word to anyone you might think is interested in attending.

sam3535 - in it to win it - Lake Charles, LA
papacueball - there no matter what - Monroe, LA

BigAl205 - either date - Hayden, AL
Hillbilly SQ - either date - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - either date - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - either date - Austin, TX
honda - either date - Hattiesburg, MS
pyropoptrt - either date - Jackson, MS
canaan - either date - Monroe, LA

Thumper26 - will know later - Chattanooga, TN
PaulD - will know later - Huntsville, AL
azngotskills - will know later - Dallas, TX
8675309 - will know later - AR
06BLMUSTANGGT - will know later - Lafayette, LA
bikinpunk - will know later - Decatur, AL


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

might wanna edit the OP so that everyone sees that up front. Maybe even ask the mods to edit the title to show the date, too.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Deep South GTG*



bikinpunk said:


> might wanna edit the OP so that everyone sees that up front. Maybe even ask the mods to edit the title to show the date, too.


About to do just that.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Deep South GTG*

tentatively count me in as well.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Just got the ol girl sounding better than ever. Y'all will be able to hear both flavors of H-Audio


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ you're running 4 speakers in your car? 

j/k. 


What do you mean by 'both flavors', though?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ you're running 4 speakers in your car?
> 
> j/k.
> 
> ...


Sam's running the eet isn't he? 

Oh, tha't 5 speakers


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I meant 4 different types (soul & ebony mid/tweet). 

Gotcha, though.



This being on March 6th, I think I'm pushing mine back to mid April, then. 

Papa, do you have an indoor area in case it rains or should we try to make sure we bring a tent/canopy?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Erin both of yours have been during a major cold front. How many think Papa's is gonna be during a big heatwave?:laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

truth. The first major cold front was in August and it made for BEAUTIFUL weather. :thumbsup:


I'm more eager to get my next one in before May; before the hot weather really starts to set in.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Papa, do you have an indoor area in case it rains or should we try to make sure we bring a tent/canopy?


Hell no! In Louisiana, we don't get rained OUT. We get rained ON! 
























A canopy, at least for your car, would be a good idea if it looks like it's going to rain.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Sam's running the eet isn't he?
> 
> Oh, tha't 5 speakers


Lotus 8's, enigma, and trinity for the frontstage. If Mark/H-Audio produce an 8" midbass, in they go! If the soul is what is I'm looking for, I'll go ahead and replace the Seas.

Great point on the canopy or whatever. We'll start following up on this stuff as we progress.

Updated list of attendees is below:

sam3535 - in it to win it - Lake Charles, LA
papacueball - there no matter what - Monroe, LA

BigAl205 - either date - Hayden, AL
Hillbilly SQ - either date - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - either date - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - either date - Austin, TX
honda - either date - Hattiesburg, MS
pyropoptrt - either date - Jackson, MS
canaan - either date - Monroe, LA

Thumper26 - will know later - Chattanooga, TN
PaulD - will know later - Huntsville, AL
azngotskills - will know later - Dallas, TX
8675309 - will know later - AR
06BLMUSTANGGT - will know later - Lafayette, LA
bikinpunk - will know later - Decatur, AL


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

March 6, I would like to make it and will do my best, but it might be pushing it as SBN2010 is the next weekend, but I will see what I can do. However no matter what H-Audio will be supporting the GTG.

The Lotus 8 is an amazing driver. I don't think the Ebony or Soul will out perform it do to quite a bit less Sd. But for being a true 6.5" shallow mount driver the Ebony is no slouch in the mid-bass department. Easily out perform drivers that is larger, deeper and more expensive. 

Sam3535 I really wanting to hear your ride, something tells me it sound pretty bada**.

Be safe guys and happy listening and no matter what products your running in your rides, just remember one thing:

"It's All About What Sounds Right"​​


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> March 6, I would like to make it and will do my best, but it might be pushing it as SBN2010 is the next weekend, but I will see what I can do. However no matter what H-Audio will be supporting the GTG.
> 
> The Lotus 8 is an amazing driver. I don't think the Ebony or Soul will out perform it do to quite a bit less Sd. But for being a true 6.5" shallow mount driver the Ebony is no slouch in the mid-bass department. Easily out perform drivers that is larger, deeper and more expensive.
> 
> ...


That's great, Mark! I sure hope you can make it. 

I'm eager to hear Hillbilly and Sam's rides. I've been curious about the H-Audio drivers for a while now.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Man I hope you can make it Mark. I'll be running the 12" that will most likely be used in the glass box. The temp box I'm building for it will be birch and put all my skills to the test. Lots of angles n stuffItching to play with my new Porter Cable circular and Craftsman router


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mark, fly to b'ham and I'll carry you the rest of the way. 

Actually, if that is an option, you may be able to fly via southwest, which is typically cheaper.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Updated list of attendees is below:

sam3535 - in it to win it - Lake Charles, LA
papacueball - there no matter what - Monroe, LA

BigAl205 - either date - Hayden, AL
Hillbilly SQ - either date - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - either date - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - either date - Austin, TX
honda - either date - Hattiesburg, MS
pyropoptrt - either date - Jackson, MS
canaan - either date - Monroe, LA
dejo - 99% sure - Tyler, TX

Thumper26 - will know later - Chattanooga, TN
PaulD - will know later - Huntsville, AL
azngotskills - will know later - Dallas, TX
8675309 - will know later - AR
06BLMUSTANGGT - will know later - Lafayette, LA
bikinpunk - will know later - Decatur, AL
dejo's buddy - will know later - Tyler, TX

Also Jon told me that if any of you DFW people are thinking about not making it because of the drive that he'd be more than willing to carpool with y'all if y'all meet him in Tyler. That way the driving and gas could be shared.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool. I was hoping Dejo would come.


----------



## DragonSworn (Oct 26, 2009)

I should be able to be there. Hopefully I'll have a installed system by then..


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

DragonSworn said:


> I should be able to be there. Hopefully I'll have a installed system by then..


System not required; only an addiction to buying and occasionally installing gear.

sam3535 - in it to win it - Lake Charles, LA
papacueball - there no matter what - Monroe, LA

BigAl205 - either date - Hayden, AL
Hillbilly SQ - either date - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - either date - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - either date - Austin, TX
honda - either date - Hattiesburg, MS
pyropoptrt - either date - Jackson, MS
canaan - either date - Monroe, LA
dejo - 99% sure - Tyler, TX

DragonSworn - 99% sure - Brandon, MS
Thumper26 - will know later - Chattanooga, TN
PaulD - will know later - Huntsville, AL
azngotskills - will know later - Dallas, TX
8675309 - will know later - AR
06BLMUSTANGGT - will know later - Lafayette, LA
bikinpunk - will know later - Decatur, AL
dejo's buddy - will know later - Tyler, TX


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I should be able to attend...I'm waiting on my son's spring soccer schedule to know for sure.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

sam3535 said:


> only an addiction to buying and occasionally installing gear.


Well, I have that!

Put me in as a tentative. Who knows, if the stars align, I may even have a system or part of a system.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Updated list below. We have confirmed donations for raffles/door prizes from a couple of vendors of this site and to the car audio realm; H-Audio, Second Skin, and Sound Deadener Showdown. It looks like we have nine forum members and a couple of local non forum members as confirmed. Twelve possible/likely forum members ain't bad.


sam3535 - in it to win it - Lake Charles, LA
papacueball - there no matter what - Monroe, LA
BigAl205 - confirmed - Hayden, AL
Hillbilly SQ - confirmed - Little Rock, AR
GLN305 - confirmed - Austin, TX
SublimeZ - confirmed - Austin, TX
honda - confirmed - Hattiesburg, MS
pyropoptrt - confirmed - Jackson, MS
canaan - confirmed - Monroe, LA


dejo - possible - Tyler, TX
DragonSworn - possible - Brandon, MS
Thumper26 - possible - Chattanooga, TN
PaulD - possible - Huntsville, AL
azngotskills - possible - Dallas, TX
8675309 - possible - AR
06BLMUSTANGGT - possible - Lafayette, LA
bikinpunk - possible - Decatur, AL
dejo's buddy - possible - Tyler, TX 
narvarr - possible - Rowlett, TX
Se7en- possible - Austin, TX
H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come - possible - Miami, FL


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I put in for vacation that Friday and Monday. Has anybody made any reservations yet?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> I put in for vacation that Friday and Monday. Has anybody made any reservations yet?


I'll be making mine next week at the Holiday Inn Express on Consitution; $76 a night isn't bad. The Hilton is booked solid as usual. I wouldn't stay at anything east of Thomas Road off I-20. I'll be in that Friday the 5th and leaving the 7th.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll hopefully just make a day trip out of it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Y'all aren't gonna believe what Glenn is rigging up for my hitch...just because I have a sick and twisted sense of humor


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Y'all aren't gonna believe what Glenn is rigging up for my hitch...just because I have a sick and twisted sense of humor


Knowing Glenn, it will be well built. Knowing you, it will be really perverted!

One month till the GTG bump.


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

Any updates on this ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL. You skipped right over it!
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...p-south-gtg-headcount-supplies-giveaways.html


----------

